# Gimmicks im Internet



## searinus (12. Juni 2011)

Tach,

aaaaaalsooooo...kennt ihr das nicht auch? Ihr lauft quer durch die packendgestalteten Welten eures niegel-nagel-neuen Computerspiels und auf einmal! WUUUSCH! Entdeckt ihr Etwas, dass gemeinhin also 'Easteregg' bekannt ist.
Das man sowas generell in Games anfindet ist an und für sich keine Besonderheit, gerade WoW bietet eine manigfaltige Anzahl an solchen kleinen Eastereggs, die überall auf der ganzen Weltkarte verteilt sind.
Aber wusstet Ihr, dass sogar das internet voll mit solchen kleinen Gimmicks ist? Ja, es wimmelt förmlich davon!

Hier nur einige wenige Beispiele!

Stellt Euch folgende Situation vor:
Ihr surft gerade durch die hiesigen Videoangebote von YouTube und habt langeweile, was tun?
Sucht euch ein X-Beliebiges Video heraus und macht folgendes!
Ihr haltet es bei 0:00 an und drückt nun die Pfeiltaste nach Rechts, kurz darauf die obere Pfeiltaste (manchmal muss man es mehrmals probieren)...und TAAAADDDAAAA...Ihr könnt nun das altbekannte Zeitvertreib-Game Snake spielen! Auf YouTube wohlgemerkt!

Euch gelüsstet es nach kleinen Tricks, die wahrscheinlich gänzlich ungewollt waren?
Dann nutzt den Google-Übersetzer!

Gebt einfach mal (Deutsch-English) Daniel Düsentrieb ein!
Oder aber Ihr schreibt den Satz: 'will starcraft2 ever die' (English-Vietnamesisch) und übersetzt das ganze, dann nehmt ihr das vietnamesische Gesülz und fügt es via copy&paste beim Übersetzungsfeld ein (nun aber umgekehrt d.h.: Vietnamesisch-English)...mal gucken ob euch eure Frage beantwortet wird 


Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch hiermit einigie wenige Beispiele zeigen, mit denen ihr jetzt natürlich auf jeder Party der volle Kracher seid und mit etwas Glück sogar die Welt regieren könntet.
Ich bin sicher, dass es noch mehr solcher kleinen niedlichen Tricks überall im Internet gibt, nennt weitere!


Searinus!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Also ich kenn noch das mittlerweile recht bekannte "äääääääääääääää" (15 Äs ^^) von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzt. Oder auch "Zeiten ändern dich", ebenfalls von Deutsch auf Englisch.

Dann sind da natürlich noch die "Gimmicks", die Google immer mal wieder einbaut, mal konnte man Pacman spielen, oder wie erst vor ein paar Tagen (vorgestern?) Gitarre spielen, auch mit dem Keyboard. Ich z.B. hab es dank meiner Klavierspielerei hinbekommen, "Salia's Song" aus Ocarina of Time zu spielen, einfach aus Prinzip und weil ich es kann :> Gibt aber auch Cracks, die damit schon Lieder gespielt und auf YT geladen haben


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar schon alt, aber einiges kennen das sicherlich noch nicht.

Wer MS Word hat, öffnet mal ein leeres Word-Dokument und gibt folgendes ein:

*=rand(200,99)

*Dann nur noch ENTER drücken 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Möchte mir als Open-Office-Nutzer jemand erklären, was da passiert? ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Juni 2011)

ES öffnet sich ein 679 Seiten langes Dokument 

Und das nur hiermit 


> Auf der Registerkarte 'Einfügen' enthalten die Kataloge Elemente, die mit dem generellen Layout des Dokuments koordiniert werden sollten. Mithilfe dieser Kataloge können Sie Tabellen, Kopfzeilen, Fußzeilen, Listen, Deckblätter und sonstige Dokumentbausteine einfügen. Wenn Sie Bilder, Tabellen oder Diagramme erstellen, werden diese auch mit dem aktuellen Dokumentlayout koordiniert. Die Formatierung von markiertem Text im Dokumenttext kann auf einfache Weise geändert werden, indem Sie im Schnellformatvorlagen-Katalog auf der Registerkarte 'Start' ein Layout für den markierten Text auswählen. Text können Sie auch direkt mithilfe der anderen Steuerelemente auf der Registerkarte 'Start' formatieren. Die meisten Steuerelemente ermöglichen die Auswahl zwischen dem Layout des aktuellen Designs oder der direkten Angabe eines Formats. Wählen Sie neue Designelemente auf der Registerkarte 'Seitenlayout' aus, um das generelle Layout des Dokument s zu ändern. Verwenden Sie den Befehl zum Ändern des aktuellen Schnellformatvorlagen-Satzes, um die im Schnellformatvorlagen-Katalog verfügbaren Formatvorlagen zu ändern. Die Design- und die Schnellformatvorlagen-Kataloge stellen beide Befehle zum Zurücksetzen bereit, damit Sie immer die Möglichkeit haben, das ursprüngliche Layout des Dokument s in der aktuellen Vorlage wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2011)

Da erscheint aber ein ganz anderer Text - nämlich


> *Franz jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern. *


... und "nur" auf 295 Seiten - dazu noch falsch dargestellt.
Ursprünglich diente dieser Satz nur als Textbeispiel für die verschiedensten Schriftarten/typen -
aber nicht, wie mit diesem Befehl - nur in einer Schriftart.

*edit:* Ich glaub es Dir ja.


----------



## Dracun (12. Juni 2011)

Bei mir erscheint aber dieser Text und das auf 679 Seiten ... glaub es oder nicht


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2011)

Finde die Google Gitarre immer noch am besten, eben von mir gemacht (: Aber davor etwas guebt

http://goo.gl/doodle/UlV8p


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon alt, aber einiges kennen das sicherlich noch nicht.
> 
> Wer MS Word hat, öffnet mal ein leeres Word-Dokument und gibt folgendes ein:
> 
> ...



jo danke wollte schon immer mal ne betriebsanleitung von word haben xD


----------

